# Colour choice on new car



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Having to finalise the spec of my Octavia VRs, fiddled about with it so I now have:

Dynamic Damper Control
Simply Clever Pack
Keyless entry and start
Electric tailgate
DSG
Canton stereo upgrade

Originally decided on the metallic black but as I now have a black Clio 182 I really don't want another black car - choice was narrowed down to Moon White (metallic) of Meteor Grey (solid)

For some reason the VRs 245 has a much more limited colour choice (5) compared to the VRs 230

I have made a decision but what would you go for:

View attachment 52694


View attachment 52695


View attachment 52696


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Meteor grey looks spot on in the metal IMO without the hassle of black


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

The grey one all day long.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The grey one for sure more in line with current trends, looks great to me


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm with the other three guys on this one, grey all day long, what is the simply clever pack Andy?


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

White, rather than battleship grey. IMO. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pickfordr100 (Nov 7, 2017)

Gray all day for me


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm with the other three guys on this one, grey all day long, what is the simply clever pack Andy?
> 
> View attachment 52697


Firstly its cheap - £85. Reversible boot floor (carpet and rubber), media holder and front door pocket waste bin - really practical real world stuff


----------



## TomiboyC (Apr 16, 2008)

White edges it for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Meteor grey gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I really wanted the Rally Green but that is not available on the 245 for some stupid reason.

I have actually decided to go for the Meteor Grey - with the full "black pack" that the 245 comes with I am hoping it will look quite subtle but aggressive - plus any stonechips should not be an issue to deal with


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is the grey colour the one that looks like primer?


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Friend of mine has an Audi estate in that grey colour. Very similar. I’m not a huge fan, it never looks good whether clean, dirty, sun, rain, day, night. It just looks a very boring grey.

He loves it as he got a tonne of a discount when he bought it. 

It really is quite a dull primer grey


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

White would be my choice


----------



## dax (Dec 9, 2016)

Normally i would never choose a white car, but between these two, a non-metallic light grey and a ... yes, definitely the white one.

But luckily we all have different tastes, otherwise it would be very boring.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Grey for me too. My Mrs has a moonwalk grey cooper s and I really like it. One of those colours that still looks fairly clean after long periods of time without a wash too. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Do not get the grey at all:wall: it's so bloody boring to look at

Go for the white one:thumb: shows the better contrast


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

1st white
2nd black 
3rd grey

I try to stay clear of the more 'in' or fashionable colours as they will soon become out of fashion, not really a problem on a lease type deal though.


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

grey then white for me.

Be careful with the boot lifters if you are thinking of keeping outside of warranty.

I gave up on my VRS after 2.5 years as the auto boot lifters kept failing. I had 8 replaced in the end and the last to fail were the "revised" part which still weren't working. After finding they were £1000+ to replace out of warranty I replaced the car


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

white for me! 

just bought my first white car going from a black one and i'll definitely have white again, miles better IMO


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

No better looking car than white when its clean.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> No better looking car than white when its clean.


Only problem I have with the white on the Octavia is that it makes it look a little "white goods"

Gone for the Meteor Grey as its definitely a marmite colour, not even 100% sure I like it myself but as I will only have it for 2 years even if I grow to hate it I'm not that bothered


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

c87reed said:


> 1st white
> 2nd black
> 3rd grey
> 
> I try to stay clear of the more 'in' or fashionable colours as they will soon become out of fashion, not really a problem on a lease type deal though.


Ha, who remembers those banana yellow VW Corrado's looked ace for a year, but then they were WTF.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Deathstar said:


> Ha, who remembers those banana yellow VW Corrado's looked ace for a year, but then they were WTF.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I would love one now though :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

chongo said:


> I would love one now though :thumb:


I had one - Nugget Yellow

View attachment 52705


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Previously I’d have said the grey by default, having always disliked white cars but now I have a white car I’m starting to really like the colour. Being a pearl colour helps though, not just solid white. I cannot fathom why Skoda would reduce the choice of colours on the 245 though, surely you’d want the top end car to come in a unique colour so it stood out?

Hope you like the grey, having seen a fair few in the flesh, it’s a very nice colour


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

It’s gotta be white, I’m a tad bias though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

andy665 said:


> I really wanted the Rally Green but that is not available on the 245 for some stupid reason.
> 
> I have actually decided to go for the Meteor Grey - with the full "black pack" that the 245 comes with I am hoping it will look quite subtle but aggressive - plus any stonechips should not be an issue to deal with


Is this similar to what I would describe as a "putty" grey colour, I saw on an Audi TT. If so, looked really nice


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have added a poll for you


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

As the owner of a pre-facelift race blue VRS estate, I’d go for the grey. Not my favourite colour, but unique to the VRS I believe. Still don’t know why race blue became available whole range.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

bigman1976 said:


> As the owner of a pre-facelift race blue VRS estate, I'd go for the grey. Not my favourite colour, but unique to the VRS I believe. Still don't know why race blue became available whole range.


I like Race Blue but not available on the 245. Only colours are Cortida Red, Moon White, Meteor Grey, Black Pearl and as of last week, Velvet Red, 230 has those plus the blue, green and metallic grey


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Grey.

Black is well black and will drive you crazy:detailer:

White is good for fridges and washing machines

Chris


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Black is a full time job,with white we're not in Dubai or wannabe white van man's cousin's so that leaves Grey and having detailed them in the past they come out stunning especially with a ceramic coating,well that's my humble opinion.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Love the grey Andy.


----------

